
Coronavirus (Covid-19) in the UK - justinclift
https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/
======
jka
Potential misleading visualization warning:

There's an apparent (and significant) drop-off in the number of daily lab-
confirmed cases for the most recent few days (i.e. 2020-04-09 onwards as the
graph appears today).

This is due to delays receiving lab test results.

From the 'About the data'[1] page:

"Each day new cases are reported, but the dates from which they originate
cover the previous few days. Hence there are few cases reported for the most
recent date on the chart, but this does not mean the epidemic is tailing off –
the cases for any day will build over the next few days."

It could be possible to use a different colour for days on the chart which are
considered 'complete' in terms of data -- or simply omit the most recent days
if that's not possible.

[1] -
[https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/about](https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/about)

